# question re:AppleCare protection plan



## talin (Jul 29, 2006)

hello!

i have no idea where to post this so i thought i'd start here.

does anyone know what the difference is between the AppleCare Protection plan #M8853LL/A   and plan #M8853LL/B (other than the cost)? M8853LL/B is the plan sold from the Apple Store website.

i am going to purchase the protection plan for my powerbook G4 and of course i'd love to save the money. but i'm alittle nervous about plan #M8853LL/A since a search for it on the Apple Store website yields no results.

thank you,

talin


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 29, 2006)

While I don't know the difference between the "A" and "B" versions, if, in fact, there is any, AppleCare is AppleCare.
I'm not aware of any differences in coverage between AppleCare Kits.
If you purchase AppleCare directly from Apple, you'll pay full retail price, while if you shop around, you can purchase it a savings, which are often significant.
I purchased an AppleCare Kit for my Powerbook for $220 
outright from a seller on eBay; Apple sells it for $349.
I had no problems registering it or using it.
If you purchase on eBay, just be sure that the seller has an excellent customer feedback record.


----------



## talin (Jul 29, 2006)

that is exactly what i wanted to know- thank you


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 29, 2006)

FYI.  I'd say that the "B" version simply has the MacBook Pros added to PowerBook coverage, although I wouldn't think that the "A" version won't cover Intel 'Books along with PowerBooks. 
Same coverage and same price for "A" and "B".


----------



## talin (Jul 29, 2006)

okay - now i get it. "B" is just a new version kinda. meh, well, as long as they both cover powerbooks i'm good. boy there sure is a price difference if you look around. i haven't found one as low as $220 yet - lowest i've seen is like $250 i think. but i still have some time before my year is upso i'm gonna keep lookin'!
thanks again for your help!
t


----------

